# Foto Fest 2015 Mk. VI



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 1, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2015)

Great shot.


----------



## rochie (Nov 1, 2015)

Very nice Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2015)

Like it!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 3, 2015)

Glad you guys are liking these. Hope you do not mind if the odd repeat happens. I can't remember every picture I have posted.






Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 4, 2015)

Post # 2000 for me here. Went back into the time machine a bit to grab this one.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice shot Jeff. Seems an odd colour scheme though.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 5, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2015)

Great shot !
I hadn't noticed until now, but from the front it looks like a large car or bus, with bl**dy great wings attached !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 7, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 8, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 9, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 10, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2015)

Superb shot.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks fellas, still don't know how I got that American based aircraft at a Canadian show with a British sky. 

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2015)

Maybe the sky sneaked into your camera bag when you were at Duxford ...............


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2015)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 13, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 16, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Nov 16, 2015)

Thats a new one to me ?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2015)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 18, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 20, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 22, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Nov 22, 2015)

Great shot !


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2015)

Sure is !


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2015)

Good one!

....are the legs going in or going out...?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice ! There was a colour feature on this aircraft in either 'Fly Past' or 'Aeroplane' a couple of years back.


----------



## rochie (Nov 24, 2015)

That is a nice one


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 25, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2015)

Good one Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2015)

Beauty Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 27, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Nov 27, 2015)

Oooh shiny


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2015)

Cracking shot - and yes, very shiney !


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2015)

Need my sunnies for that one..


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 30, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Nov 30, 2015)

nice, almost got the full prop circle there Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2015)

Beaut shot Jeff !


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 2, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2015)

Another good one


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2015)

Very yellow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2015)

Jeff likes yellow Birds....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 5, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2015)

Great shot!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 8, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2015)

Great shot of the Nimrod with the Stearman.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 11, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 12, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 13, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 15, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Dec 15, 2015)

Like that one Jefg


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice Pair!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 17, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice one - wouldn't mind a '108 to flit about in.
Love the MiG and Sabre shot.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 18, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 19, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 20, 2015)

My buddy Cam taking off in his Fleet 16 and keeping her low as he passes by.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Dec 20, 2015)

Nice one Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2015)

Cracking shot !


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2015)

What terry said!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 21, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2015)

Looks like it got wet and shrunk a little bit...or the pilot is a big guy!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 22, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 23, 2015)

Don't know how much of the surface scratch and dents are from storing this aircraft before being pt on display but for the modeller out there it shows some neat wear and tear. I remember seeing this aircraft years ago while it was in storage and all the major components were uncovered and leaning against an interior wall.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2015)

Now that, I really like...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 24, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice one - can't see if it's got that rough leading edge coating we discussed at DX.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 24, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Nice one - can't see if it's got that rough leading edge coating we discussed at DX.



It does not.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 26, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice one Jeff !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 27, 2015)

Something a little different today. A Government of Canada Dash-7 used for ice surveillance in the Canadian north. Note the stepped observation deck located behind the cockpit. I know she aint military but a unique aircraft none the less.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice ! At first, I thought that was a second cockpit for a back-seat driver !


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2015)

nothing wrong with different...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 29, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice shot Jeff.


----------



## rochie (Dec 29, 2015)

Thats a beauty Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 30, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 31, 2015)

Okay lads, here is the last 2015 picture. Happy New Year to everyone who stops by ( and others as well).
If you look closely you can see water drops being tossed off the prop blades.







Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year , Jeff !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice shot Jeff - and the pilot got a face full of 100LL smoke !
Happy New Year, and i hope you have a good one - sorry, but we're out of Pickled Squirrel !


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2016)

Top shot to finish...


----------

